# Dots when applying to easysubli using the traditional method



## Florkast (Jul 23, 2021)

Hello, 
* sorry if I post in the wrong subforum *
I recently bought an Siser easysubli and I’m using the traditional method because I have an epson printer with sublimation inks. However, there is some issue with the quality. The artwork seems blurry and there is some weird dots as you can see in the picture.








The instructions are in the attachments









I’m using a regular sublimation paper to apply it on the easysubli.
Does any anyone have an idea of this issue?


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm don't know that I could help, but I don't know what dots you are talking about. It might help if you circled or somehow highlighted them specifically.


----------



## Florkast (Jul 23, 2021)

TeedUp said:


> I'm don't know that I could help, but I don't know what dots you are talking about. It might help if you circled or somehow highlighted them specifically.


My mistake sorry, I mean the graininess ( as you can see the color isn't flat, there are some points where the color is bright and another isn't )


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The dots look like dithering, something the printer does to achieve different tones. Usually people only see these on light colors, so not sure why this is happening with that art.

I assume the art itself is not dithered or pixelated when you zoom in on it? Garbage in, garbage out. Your art should have 300 pixels for every inch of print. Enlarging a lower resolution image would produce an effect like you are seeing.

Barring that, make sure High Speed is turned off, and set the Quality to the highest level available for the paper type setting you are using.


----------



## Florkast (Jul 23, 2021)

NoXid said:


> The dots look like dithering, something the printer does to achieve different tones. Usually people only see these on light colors, so not sure why this is happening with that art.
> 
> I assume the art itself is not dithered or pixelated when you zoom in on it? Garbage in, garbage out. Your art should have 300 pixels for every inch of print. Enlarging a lower resolution image would produce an effect like you are seeing.
> 
> Barring that, make sure High Speed is turned off, and set the Quality to the highest level available for the paper type setting you are using.


Thanks for responding, the art is set to high resolution with 300 pixels/inch. I already made the quality to the highest and I turned off High speed. The regular sublimation paper does not have this issue, but it appears after I apply it on easysubli.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

I use both EasySubli and SubliFlex 202. There is definitely a graininess of the EasySubli that is part of it's nature that is not apparent on the 202 (although I don't use your method, I run the EasySubli sheets directly through my printer). 

I really like the 202 image better. Advantage of EasySubli is softer hand and more matte finish, if you want that.

The blurriness I'm not so sure about.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmm, I just looked back at my test color swatches, and they have the same speckled appearance. I had forgotten about that, as the larger print I did on an actual shirt doesn't really show the effect due to the nature of the art (NASA photo of a nebula, so no patches of a solid color).

If you take it outside and look at it in the sun, the surface looks a bit sparkly, like it's coated with diamond dust, or something. The surface also has a texture. I think it is just the nature of the beast, but maybe someone knows better and will inform us.

I tested a range of times and temps, and settled on the one you used, 60 at 365. That gave the best color, but made no apparent difference in this speckle effect.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

TeedUp said:


> I use both EasySubli and SubliFlex 202. There is definitely a graininess of the EasySubli that is part of it's nature that is not apparent on the 202 (although I don't use your method, I run the EasySubli sheets directly through my printer).
> 
> I really like the 202 image better. Advantage of EasySubli is softer hand and more matte finish, if you want that.


Ah, methinks it may be them sparkles and texture that gives the matte finish that also giveth the speckles.


----------



## Gizmogirl256 (Jan 19, 2021)

@Florkast I know we talked about this on the discord server, but did you ever try using a .tiff file for your print? Supposedly there is less compression and will reduce the dithering you're seeing. But I do think it's mainly the texture of the EasySubli that you're noticing.


----------

